# CX in Riverside / Inland Empire



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

Any CX riders in the Riverside area? I am new to 'cross , hoping to trace this season. Does anybody know of any local CX groups? Or, if anybody wants to get in some training rides , work on skills, or knows of good practice areas, let me know.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out So Cal Cross. Dorthy Wong does preseason clinics all the time.


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

Yep, waiting on their clinic schedule. I actually talked to Dorothy about it a bit ago at the wolfpack hustle drag race. She said she would have more info in a week or so .


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Some of us trying get a group practice going at Bonelli Park North Shore where there were races two seasons ago. Thursedays 4pm to 6pm If I rember. It either started last week or this week. 

Racing out this way is going to be good this year. Last year there was only one race at Prado Reg Park being more LA centered. This year is at least four races. There is going to be races at the Fairplex (LA County Fairgounds) for Spooky CX night race mid Oct. both Sat and Sunday. Early November is a double weekend with Sat at Redlands and Sunday at Chino/Prado Reg. Park. May be early Jan at Mt. SAC as well.


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

I know, a very solid line up of races to participate in, really looking forward to it. I am really excited about6 spookycross, I just love Halloween.

so is the Bonelli Park practice a sure thing? if so, I will plan to head out. is the course still there, or is it more of just a free form type of thing? either way, it sounds good to me.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Spooky Cross is soooo fun! 

Glad its out your way and not in the OC.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

CX practice at 4pm to about 6pm at N. Shore Bonelli park starting to today. Meet at wright and puddingdstone a little before 4pm and ride about .5mi to the park unless you want to pay to park there at Bonelli. Plan to run it till time change in the fall.


----------

